# Inkasso: Acoreus, nur Kleinigkeit aber...



## mrburns127 (21 Juli 2009)

...sehe ich trotzdem nicht ein.  Hallo zusammen,  Folgender Sachverhalt: Am 23.06. bekam ich eine Mahnung von INtelegence über 10,93 (Hauptforderung 8,95 zuzügl. 2,00 Mahngebühren). Hab wohl vergessen, eine Mehrwertrechnung zu überweisen. So weit, so gut.  Zahlungsziel war der 03.07.2009. Nun habe ich aber meine EC-Karte verloren, die ich zwingend für das Online-Banking brauche (elektronische TANs) und konnte nicht überweisen, am Schalter ging auch nicht, da ich am meinem Studienord zwar die gleiche Bankengrupe (Volksbank) habe, die mir am Schalter aber nicht weiter helfen können. Man könne auf das Konto der Hausbank, obwohl ebenfalls Volksbank, nicht zugreifen.  Als ich nach einigen Hin und Her dann am 03.07. endlich meine neue EC-Karte bekam, wollte ich dann überweisen und musste feststellen, dass diese für das Online-Banking noch nicht freigeschaltet war; dies würde auch noch einige Tage dauern. Am 06.07 wandte ich mich daher an INtelegence (per eMail, Eingangsbestätigung der Fa. liegt vor!) und wies sie darauf hin, dass ich die Forderung i.H.v. 10 EUR anerkenne und bezahlen werde, bat allerdings aufgrund der besagten technischen Probleme noch um eine Tage Gedult. Am 14.07. konnte ich dann endlich bezahlen.  Nun der Hammer: Heute (am 21.07.) bekam ich ein Schreiben von Acoreus Collection Services, datiert auf den 15.(!!) 07. Hauptforderung 8,95 (wo sind die Mahngebühren hin?) zuzüglich über 40 EUR Gebühren.  Nun die Fragen:  (a) Hauptforderung wurde direkt an Gläubiger bezahlt, genau eine Woche vor Eintreffen der Mahnung; Mahnbrief wurde offensichtlich erst am Freitag (17.07.) oder am gestrigen Montag (20.07) verschickt, also zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo das Geld schon auf dem Gläubigerkonto eingegangen sein muss.  (b) Ist es legitim (Schadensminderungspflicht), ein Inkassounternehmen einzuschalten, wenn man angekündigt hat, man werde auf jeden Fall zahlen und den Grund für die Verzögerung angegeben hat?  Schon einmal im Voraus vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!  Gruß, Jörg

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:53:23 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:52:01 ----------

Sorry für die dämliche Formatierung, geht das hier nur mit HTML-Tags?


----------



## Heiko (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Inkasso: Acoreus, nur Kleinigkeit aber...*

Nein, gerade HTML-Tags gehen nicht.
Die Nutzung der Return-Taste wäre aber eine Alternative gewesen.


----------



## mrburns127 (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Inkasso: Acoreus, nur Kleinigkeit aber...*

"Die Nutzung der Return-Taste wäre aber eine Alternative gewesen."

Gerade die hab ich ja benutzt, aber nach dem Abschicken waren die ganzen schönen Absätze futsch...


----------



## SaschaNRW (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Inkasso: Acoreus, nur Kleinigkeit aber...*

Letzte Woche hab ich auch mal überraschenerweise so eine tolle Mahnung von 
der oben genannten Firma, die Acoreus AG. bekommen und das soll ich jetzt bezahlen:



> - 2,47 Euro für 01024-Gespräche aus einer _Deutschen Telekom Rechnung vom 29.07.2003
> - _2,47 Euro für 01024-Gespräche aus einer _Deutschen Telekom Rechnung vom 26.09.2003_
> - 5,00 Euro für Mahnspesen


also insgesamt 9,94 Euro und das zahlbar bis heute ..

Für mich eigentlich eine ganz klare Sache, denn da soweit wie ich weiss die 
Verjährungsfrist in diesem Fall 3 Jahre beträgt, werden die von mir kein Geld sehen. :wink2:


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2009)

*AW: Inkasso: Acoreus, nur Kleinigkeit aber...*

Hallo,

das kommt mir bekannt vor:

Mahnung am 22.7. 09 über zwei Verbindungen aus dem Jahr 2003 über 9,92E (5E Mahngebühren).
Forderung mit Inkassogebühren am 5.8.09 über 42,92E.

Bin wegen anderer Dinge im Stress und war kurz vor dem Bezahlen, habe aber zum Glück ein bisschen gesurft und gesehen, dass ich kein Einzelfall bin.
Werde die Sache meinem Anwalt übergeben und mich entspannen. Die Sache ist sicher verjährt, nach 3 Jahren. Habe mit der Verbraucherberatung telefoniert, die sind sich völlig sicher.

Gruß


----------



## webwatcher (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Inkasso: Acoreus, nur Kleinigkeit aber...*

test warnt - Verjährt - Meldung - Stiftung Warentest - test.de


> Ausgerechnet der Stiftung Warentest schickte die Acoreus AG, Düsseldorf, ein Inkassoschreiben: Wir hätten unsere Telefonrechnung nicht bezahlt. 4,08 Euro für ein Gespräch von 2004. Ähnliche Briefe bekamen viele Verbraucher, oft von der Tochterfirma Acoreus GmbH, Neuss. Und fast alle haben ein Problem: Wer weiß heute noch, mit wem er vor Jahren telefoniert hat? Wer hat all die alten Rechnungen aufbewahrt? Anders unsere Rechnungsstelle. Sie kann belegen, dass sie schon damals Widerspruch eingelegt hatte, weil ein Abrechnungsfehler vorlag.


----------



## kanne (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Inkasso: Acoreus, nur Kleinigkeit aber...*

tach leute^^ ich bins mal wieder. acoreus verschickt in ganz deutschland unberechtigte mahnungen.teilweise von einem betrag von 0,00 euro. dafür wird ein aufschlag von bis zu 80 euro beantragt. lesen,lachen und ignorieren. darüber gabs auch mal ne doku bei akte 09.....wenn man um halb 2 morgens nix zu tun hat...


----------

